# تاريخ الاستزراع السمكي(الجوهري)



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (5 أبريل 2014)

نبذة تاريخية عن الاستزراع السمكي

علي الرغم من ان عملنا(شركه الجوهري للتنميه الصناعيه والزراعيه) هو الاستيراد والتصدير في مجال الصناعه والزراعه الا اننا نرغب في ان تصل لكم كل التفاصيل الخاصه بكل مشروع ,فمثلا مشروع الاستزراع السمكي نحن نقدم لكم تاريخ الاستزراع السمكي في العالم منذ القدم علي وجه عام و في مصر علي وجه الخصوص واكثر المحافظات في الانتاج السمكي ولكن نقدمها علي شكل موضوعات مبسطه مجزئه 




























اولا:نبذه تاريخيه عن الاستزراع السمكي
تربية الأسماك - شأنها فى ذلك شأن أى حيوانات تربية أخرى - يمكن أن تنمو وتزدهر عندما تكون الظروف البيئية المحيطة مستقرة ومنتظمة ، ولهذا فإنه ليس من الغريب العلم بأن القدماء المصريين هم من أوائل من عرفوا الاستزراع السمكى وذلك قبل الميلاد ب 2500 سنة باستزراع أسماك البلطى فى أحواض ترابية، وانتقلت زراعة الأسماك إلى الصين قبل الميلاد ب 2000 سنة ، حيث تركزت على أسماك المبروك ، ثم استمر الاستزراع - حتى عهدنا هذا - يتنوع ويتقدم فى بلاد العالم
ويمكن أن تعرف إدارة الأسماك بأنها الفن والعلم الذى يدرس إنتاج وتحويل محصول سمكى لأغراض تجارية. ويمكن تقسيم وإدارة وتربية الأسماك إلى ثلاث فترات متداخلة 
الفترة الأولى : والتى تمتد من فترات ما قبل الميلاد إلى عام 1900م وتميزت هذه الفترة بالطرق التقليدية لزراعة الأسماك. 
الفترة الثانية : وهى الفترة التى امتدت من 1900 إلى 1930م، وتمثل المحاولة الأولى للتحكم والسيطرة على التجمعات السمكية فى المياه. 
الفترة الثالثة : وتبدأ من عام 1930 م وتمتد إلى وقتنا الحاضر، وتتميز بالتطور السريع والكبير فى وسائل الإدارة للأسماك فى المياه الطبيعية والصناعية, لهذا فإن إدارة الأسماك كعلم متكامل يعتبر حديثا،ً ويمكن أن يقال إنه بدأ مع بدأ دراسة التجمعات السكانية للأسماك من قبل البيولوجيين المختصين بالأسماك.
الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية

يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بناعلى الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
اوزيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي :
www.elgohary-eg.com
اوالتواصل معناعبرالبريد الاليكتروني التالي :
[email protected]
وتفضلوا بزيارة قناتناعلى اليوتيوب
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCByaq_Q_oHWknUfqLeuZ4NQ?feature=guide

اوزيارة مدونتنا
http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com

اوتشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي:
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية


----------

